#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άλλες εργασίες >  > > >  >  >  Κατανομή κοινοχρήστων δαπανών οικοδομών - Νομοθεσία

## Xάρης

H βασική νομοθεσία που καθορίζει τα της κατανομής των κοινοχρήστων δαπανών των οικοδομών είναι η παρακάτω:

*Ν.3741/29 (ΦΕΚ 4/Α'/09.01.1929)* - Περί της ιδιοκτησίας κατ' ορόφους. (Ποιοι χώροι θεωρούνται κοινόχρηστοι, πώς κατανέμονται τα κοινόχρηστα έξοδα, πώς ορίζεται διαχειριστής, κ.λπ.).

*ΥΑ 29089/1977 (ΦΕΚ 1296/Β'/16.12.1977)* - Περί συμπληρώσεως κανονισμού πολυωρόφων κτιρίων για τη λειτουργία Κ. Θερμάνσεως και ανελκυστήρων

*ΥΑ 23193/1976 (ΦΕΚ 441/Β'/05.04.1976)* - Περί καταρτήσεως κανονισμού σχέσεων των συνιδιοκτητών των οικισμών του ΟΕΚ

*ΚΥΑ 28425/2008 (ΦΕΚ 2604/Β/22.12.2008)* - Συμπλήρωση διατάξεων σχετικά με την εγκατάσταση, λειτουργία, συντήρηση και ασφάλεια των ανελκυστήρων

*ΠΔ /1985 (ΦΕΚ 631/Δ'/07.11.1985)* - Τεχνικός κανονισμός για τον τρόπο κατανομής των δαπανών θέρμανσης σε κτίρια που περιλαμβάνουν περισσότερες της μιας ιδιοκτησίες

*Εγκύκλιος 126/1985 ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ* - Η εγκύκλιος για την εφαρμογή του παραπάνω ΠΔ.
 * προστέθηκε από *flouris* (βλ. επόμενες αναρτήσεις)

*Φιλ. Ζαχαριάδης* - Πρόταση κατανομής κοινοχρήστων ανελκυστήρα. *Σχετικό λογισμικό*

----------

ibo

----------


## flouris

Σχετικά με το ΠΔ /1985 (ΦΕΚ 631/Δ'/07.11.1985) υπάρχει και η εγκύκλιος 126/85 του ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Την έχεις μήπως σε pdf ή άλλη ηλεκτρονική μορφή να την ανεβάσεις;
Ή μήπως κάποιον σύνδεσμο προς αυτήν;

----------


## flouris

Μπορείς να την βρεις εδώ.

----------

Xάρης

----------

